# emtb in colorago/ breckenridge area for rent?



## mhaskell (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi All, I am headed to breckenridge in early july and wanted to rent an emtb in breckenridge, are they legal on the local trails?

Anyone know of a shop that offers them?

thanks!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Pretty much all of the Breck/Keystone area is USFS, so not many legal trails. There are some motorized ATV trails (Jeep road width but really rocky/technical) off Tiger road but I wouldn't probably prioritize that just because you can ride an e-bike. Essentially all the singletrack is off limits. 

As I recall a few years ago they were still debating whether to allow e-bikes on the Dillon reservoir bike path! 

-Walt


----------



## mhaskell (Aug 25, 2004)

Walt said:


> Pretty much all of the Breck/Keystone area is USFS, so not many legal trails. There are some motorized ATV trails (Jeep road width but really rocky/technical) off Tiger road but I wouldn't probably prioritize that just because you can ride an e-bike. Essentially all the singletrack is off limits.
> 
> As I recall a few years ago they were still debating whether to allow e-bikes on the Dillon reservoir bike path!
> 
> -Walt


Thanks!


----------

